

DARPA's 'Argus' camera drone: continuous wide-area surveillance - gojomo
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/1/3940898/darpa-gigapixel-drone-surveillance-camera-revealed

======
gojomo
Resuscitating this item from about 2 months ago, because after yesterday's
tragedy, some will no doubt call for these over major public events. The logic
is both compelling and scary:

"OK, review incident site +/- 24 hours, all entities traveling through that
point, where did they come from, where did they go to?"

